# cerwin vega ht-s10??



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi. I would like some opinions on this sub. I am going to meet up with this guy selling it on FB locally. He said it was purchased form CV. He states it is an awesome sub and that the bass is unreal. He is selling it to me for $70. I will be hooking it up to my Onkyo 7.2 surround tomorrow and put on a few movies and songs to see how it holds up. I am pretty sure it was manufactured in 2005? Those of you who are familiar with this sub what do yall think? should i go for it?

I currently have two onkyo subs firing from my living room Onkyo AV. It is currently on a crossover of 80. I have been told to put it on 100 crossover. any ideas on this crossover setting? I have two polk audio tower speakers and polk audio center and surrounds plus surround backs.

any input would be greatly appreciated. thx in advance.

this is the link i found to the sub.

http://www.cnet.com/products/cerwin-vega-ht-s10/specs/

http://www.ebay.com/rvw/Cerwin-Vega-HTS-10-Passive-Subwoofer-/69618360/








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

My floor speakers are tsi400's polk audio. I have them setup to where all the bass comes from subs. I got 2 polk audio psw10's. I have them at 80. Advice?


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

If I were you I would pass on that C-V sub. The 32Hz lower limit is not very low. I'm sure you can do better. If you're looking for a budget sub that goes deeper, take a look at the Dayton or BIC 12" and 15" subs from Parts Express. I run two Dayton subs in my HT system. I even re-veneered them in dark cherry to match my other speakers.

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/powered-subwoofers/95


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

nice.....thx.


----------

